# J.L. Salazar Y Hermanos Toro Cigar Review - An easy cigar to love



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Its hard to find anything wrong with this cigar. Reasonably priced, excellent construction, easy draw, and great burn. Mild-Medium with spicey-wo...

Read the full review here: J.L. Salazar Y Hermanos Toro Cigar Review - An easy cigar to love


----------

